# How soon does AF come after stopping progynova and utrogestan?



## rosypie

I just did a FET cycle (partially medicated - no downreg but taking progynova and utrogestan) which was BFP briefly now BFN. I stopped taking the meds on Tuesday (when I would have been 5+5) per clinic instructions and am wondering when I'm going to get my bleed. I'm devastated really and not sure that I'll have complete closure until I see AF... just want to move on. I know the drugs held off the bleed while I was still taking them. What have your experiences been of AF delays on these meds?

thanks x


----------



## Jomag

Hi Rosiepie - it's your old chum Jo from 2ww!!  Too bad we both ended up here eh    I got my BFN today and feeling fairly flat.

I was told as soon as the progynova stops then AF should arrive within a few days.  Like you, I would like to just get that done and dusted.

Hope you are ok, it isnt easy is it!!


----------



## rosypie

so sorry to hear that jomag. i really am. i did reply to your post in the FET area.

AF came and answered my question today. was upsetting to see even though expected

was researching antral follicle counts today (clinic told me mine was 'low' last time it was measured) as i'm supposed to have AMH tested before i can procede with a fresh cycle. Called the clinic to get the actual number and was really shocked to be told 2. from what i can gather that's really bad and now feeling really negative about a fresh cycle. feeling flat like you i guess. i did think something was up when i only got 4 eggs last time but i just brushed it to the back of my mind i suppose. i have to be grateful for my children i do know that but it seems everytime i start ttc again, the goalposts have moved again. i have no idea how i ever conceived on a natural cycle the first time. knowing what we know now, it's so impossibly unlikely...

anyway, whatever happens, we'll be going to the clinic on 8 april for our follow up. see what they say.

so sorry again


----------



## angel555

Hi Rosypie,

Sorry to hear about your loss  . I too experienced the same thing a couple of months back. Bleeding usually startes about 2-3 days after stopping the meds. But in the case of a mc, it can take a bit longer (sometimes up to 10 days). 

Re your antral follicle count, please don't be disappointed on the basis of one test. AFC varies from month to month. I know that some ladies have an AFC scan every month coming up to their tx and based on those results decide whether to cycle in that month or wait for the next one. While it does give an indication, also remember that sometimes depending on the equipment used some follicles are "hidden".

Best of luck for your follow up.


----------

